# التدريب في السنترال



## comm engineer (22 مايو 2011)

سلام عليكم
ياريت اللي ادرب في السنترال يقولنا هو درس ايه او اخد ايه
استفاد ولا لا
شكراا


----------



## الكوكبي (24 مايو 2011)

thankyou


----------



## يحيى قناوى (26 مايو 2011)

حاضر انا اتدربت من 3 سنوات فى المصرية للاتصالات فى سنترال اتعلمت تركيب cables twisted pairs بحيث ننقل الخدمة سليمة ثانيا frame of telephone lines بحيث مثلا يكون امامك كل الخطوط وتعرف مين اللى مرفوع من الخدمة ومين اللى حرارتة مقطوعة وهكذا ثالثا cdma وطريقة ترتيب المكالمات كتطبيق عنه بحيث نتجنب تداخل المكالمات الدولية من المحلية وهكذا رابعا غرفة ال c.u منها ندخل خدمات تليفون جديدة ونفصل الحرارة للى اتاخر عن الدفع عن طريق مجموعة اكواد معينة واخيرا التركيبات والاصلاحات الفنية فى الطرق وغرف التلفونات والكبائن فى الشوارع افادكم الله


----------

